# And this weeks Darwin award goes to.......Man in Michigan.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Man sets car on fire trying to kill spider with cigarette lighter.:stick:....flippin boob!.

Michigan motorist sets car, gas pump on fire trying to kill spider with cigarette lighter | Fox News


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Did he die? I did not see that. You have to kill yourself to make the list.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

OH,Really?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Showed this to my nephews, they said he is a fruit loop. (Fruit loop = sheeple and/or dumb ass)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is the type of person that would most likely die if we could get rid of all the warning signs, emblems, etc. Some people say the medicine making people live longer is the reason that the US population has exploded in the last fifty years. I disagree. I say it is all the warning signs, labels and brochures that the government has forced manufacturers to put on appliances, chemicals etc. I'm waiting for the government to insist on LEOs stopping to give a Miranda like warning. 

You have no right to point a firearm at a police officer.
Anything you do with that firearm may be construed as a crime by a court of law.
You have the right to consult an attorney before discharging the afore mentioned firearm at the officer and to have an attorney present during the discharging of the firearm.
If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be appointed for you before you discharge the firearm, if you wish.
If you decide to discharge the firearm, without an attorney present, you will still have the right to stop discharging the firearm at any time.
Knowing and understanding your rights as I have explained them to you, are you willing to take the chance that you will get capped?


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

The only sad thing is that this fool, dumas, footloose. Will in all likely hood reproduce. Damn you gasoline pump emergency stop! DAMN YOU!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Man sets car on fire trying to kill spider with cigarette lighter.:stick:....flippin boob!.
> 
> Michigan motorist sets car, gas pump on fire trying to kill spider with cigarette lighter | Fox News


You know I understand people can be dumb at times but... here is a Quote..



> Adams said this serves as a reminder about being careful around gas pumps. Whether it is using a cell phone or static electricity, the smallest spark can cause a gas station fire.
> 
> The accident is expected to be covered by the station's insurance.


But... WHEN THE SURVIVOR THEN GOES ON A CAMPAIGNING TRYING TO BE "HONORABLE" BY WARNING OTHERS ABOUT THE DANGERS OF GAS PUMPS IT REALLY PISSES ME OFF! NOT ONLY IS HE RETARDED BUT HE WANTS TO PRETEND IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYONE AND HE WANTS TO EDUCATE OTHERS. 99.9% OF THE POPULATION IS NOT SO STUPID AS TO BURN A SPIDER AT A GAS PUMP!!!!!! JUST SAY "I WAS STUPID, I LEARNED MY MISTAKE" AND MOVE ON!!! DON'T TRY TO PRETEND IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE!!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank goodness for the clerk with the emergency shut off button.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

And he came back the next day, to that same station! Modesty would dictate finding somewhere else to destroy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> You know I understand people can be dumb at times but... here is a Quote..
> 
> But... WHEN THE SURVIVOR THEN GOES ON A CAMPAIGNING TRYING TO BE "HONORABLE" BY WARNING OTHERS ABOUT THE DANGERS OF GAS PUMPS IT REALLY PISSES ME OFF! NOT ONLY IS HE RETARDED BUT HE WANTS TO PRETEND IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYONE AND HE WANTS TO EDUCATE OTHERS. 99.9% OF THE POPULATION IS NOT SO STUPID AS TO BURN A SPIDER AT A GAS PUMP!!!!!! JUST SAY "I WAS STUPID, I LEARNED MY MISTAKE" AND MOVE ON!!! DON'T TRY TO PRETEND IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE!!!!!


Buggy, I see Denton (formerly known as a jackbooted thug) cleaned up your posts language a little bit. Ya know, you are starting to grow just a little on me (just remembered your "His Highness opinion"). Well okay almost starting to grow just a little on me then.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Buggy, I see Denton (formerly known as a jackbooted thug) cleaned up your posts language a little bit. Ya know, you are starting to grow just a little on me (just remembered your "His Highness opinion"). Well okay almost starting to grow just a little on me then.


If you don't like me because of my faith that is not my problem. The power of Jesus is strong, and he left us spiritual leaders on this earth to help guide us so when it is our time to enter the afterlife we can do so in a way to ensure we are able the kingdom of heaven! His Holiness is the proper term, referring to him as a holy man of God. I won't let my religion be mocked or incorrectly portrayed.

As for my language I apoligize Denton and to everyone here I didn't know children read this form. I will make sure I don't say bad words ever again.


----------

